# fading abs....



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

i had great abs at one point, they were bulging, and the skin was tight over them and look very good, but since i changed my diet my abs arnt as visible anymore...... any ideas what i can do? ive taken up squash and running to try and loose some fat on my stomach, but i dont wanna burn that much off as its taken me ages to gain weight! lol

My diet

MEAL 1 - 30g Oats, 2 Granary toast, 30g Whey in SS Milk

MEAL 2 - 150g Chicken Breast, 50g cheese in 4 slices Granary Bread (2 sandwiches)

MEAL 3 - 2 large Granary baps, 1 small tin tuna. handfull nuts

MEAL 4 - Peanut butter on granary toast/ or 1 tin beans on granary toast. (Pre work out)

MEAL 4 - Whey in milk or water (PWO)

MEAL 5 - Good home cooked meal, either steak, or fish every night, green veg, pots.

MEAL 6 - 150g cottage cheese, handfull of cashews/peanuts, Whey in milk

Mike :confused1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

douglas said:


> i had great abs at one point, they were bulging, and the skin was tight over them and look very good, but since i changed my diet my abs arnt as visible anymore...... any ideas what i can do? ive taken up squash and running to try and loose some fat on my stomach, but i dont wanna burn that much off as its taken me ages to gain weight! lol
> 
> My diet
> 
> ...


I'm no guru but you're scoffin a loaf of bread a day! Praps lose M3 baps and have a mixed salad


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

yeh i suppose, reason i eat so much bread is cuz i wanna put on weight, but i dont wanna loose my abs......i dont eat salad thats my problem. in less than a year ive put on 3 stone, 9.2 stone, to 12.1 stone, and hardly any fat except slightly over my abs which arnt as visible as they were 2 or so months ago.... will a lot of cardio help loose this?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

according to jw you dont need cardio lol just lift heavy weights. but in my opinion, cut down on carbs throughout the day abit and add in some low intensity fat burn as much as possible 45mins ish 4 days a week maybe.... also you could exchange milk for water before bed and always add some cod liver oil tablets for that good fat ur wanting at night to slow down your whey!!


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

thats what i thought about cadio, i dont want to do cardio. lol. i just feel i have to now. i do lift heavy weights since i changed my routine to get bigger instead of just being toned which was light weights, but i dont wanna loose the abs at the same time. since changing my diet ive gained lbs upon lbs, but the abs are just fading in the process even though i work them as much as other body parts and other muscles are getting bigger. lol

ill try the water for milk at bed and see how it goes with that.

anyone with other help or info too would be brilliant. i worked so hard for my abs and they're going


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

well i guess you gotta try as lean a bulk as poss really.

lower those carbs a touch and go a bit more dirty after the summer.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Cardio sucks and blows (like bart says lol).

Get the frisbee out and get to the beach. Thats an order lol


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

ha ha!

cheers, ill see what i can do with my diet now


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

heyt mate, im in the same position as you, (thread in loosing wieght section) and have just started lowering my carbs and doing 30mins cardio 4 times a week. its very anoying because im getting bigger overall, but have developed some fat over my abs, wich are no longer as ripped as they were!

i wil report on outcomes of my training if they work! good luck


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

yeh cheers, let me know how you get on. i dont wanna do cardio, its against everything i intended to do, and with my metabolism being so high ive always eaten crap until about 12 months ago, and ive always been able to stay slim, but taking up training to get bigger has backfired in the abs department....you can still see them, but they're not "ripped" like about 2 months ago. a success overall in getting bigger though.

thanks


----------

